# Hill Stock



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

I know Wade is having a peanut boil Saturday but I wanted to let my PFF brethren know (those who may have nut allergies... :whistling: ) I am having a get together Saturday evening with live music ( August Body ). Should begin somewhere around 6 and last until maybe 12. PLEASE no kids (under 25) and bring a 6 pack donation for the band.

I am located off of Quintette in Pace, and we have plenty of room for parking. If you are interested in some live music on what should be a nice evening, come on out.

Call or text if you need directions 850-982-6910 Steve


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in...I may wear THE famous fishing shirt too!!!!


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Wife and I will be there


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Please see new thread regarding this 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/peanuts-band-bash-217657/#post1731217


----------

